# Ephedra replacement



## drickanderson (May 17, 2005)

Ok .. I'm pissed. When I used to lift, I used a EAS supplement that was ephedra based, and it worked fantastic. Now that I'm getting back into it, I tried to find that same supplement, only to learn that ephedra was banned in the US on April 12th, 2004. WTF?!?! 

Anywho ... does anybody have any good suggestions for a decent replacement? Caffiene doesn't do anything for me.

Thanks!


----------



## redspy (May 17, 2005)

Try Ephedrine, it's available as a *cough* "Expectorant Bronchodilator".  Look for a product like Vasopro.


----------



## drickanderson (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply redspy! Is that the same as Ephedrine Hydrochloride<sp?>. I think that's what was in the mini-thins I used to take when I worked on the trucking docks as a teen.

I'll check it out!


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

Vasopro has guarifsen (sp?) in it, so I avoid it. But I find lifting goes just fine with no stimulant help.


----------



## jenniferking82 (May 17, 2005)

*Link to Vaspro*

http://www.thesupplenet.com/whyisephclst.html

Here is some info about Vaspro... a Ephedra replacment...also you can buy it from this site as well its less then 8 bucks too.... I was able to buy ephedra tho for the 1st time in a long time...From a company call Nutrex Lipo 6 Stuff with Ephdra. The band was lifted so i guess some companys are selling it again.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 17, 2005)

http://supplementstogo.com/eppr.html ephedra products online... get em while you can!


----------



## andyo (May 17, 2005)

Check out the price for the Xenadrine RFA-1...Whoa! That truly was the best, but I wouldnt buy it forthat price at any point.


----------



## drickanderson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the links jenniferking82 and Cris2Blis!


----------

